# easycap capture card problems with input signal



## chaosmatt (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there, I don't mean to clog this forum up with possible rubbish but I have been searching all day and have got as far as getting the usb capture card to be recognised and accepted by ulead (the video editing abd capture software that comes with the capture card)

My problem now is that, I know there is an input signal there, as the screen is black but every now and then a green colour will appear across the bottom of the capture area but that is the most I get. 

I have tried my xbox one and xbox 360 and both have the same problem.
my setup is xbox>hdmi to vga cable>easycap>laptop.

any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------

